# Leveling a new bermuda lawn



## chapman (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello TLF,

Thanks for allowing me to join. I'm thinking about leveling my Bermuda lawn and need help deciding how I should go about it. I've read a few of the discussions on here that show leveling with sand only and I'm not sure if I should go that route or add a topsoil/ sand mix. I am located in Cartersville, GA just north of Atlanta and my soil is mostly clay and very compact. We've had a TON of rain lately (14+ inches above normal for the year) which I believe has added to the compaction. My lawn is newly established as the house was built last year and sod went down in November, 2016. I have had a company treating the lawn with pre and post emergent as well as fertilizer since March and it looks okay for a new lawn but it is pretty bumpy all over. I have been mowing with a 27" Trucut reel mower, which I love so far, on the highest setting (Appears to be about 1"- 1 1/2"). I will have core aeration completed this week or next. Should I start leveling after aeration or give it some time? I have roughly 8,000 sqft of Bermuda ( not sure which kind). What materials should I use to level and how much would I need for this size lawn? Any help is appreciated. I can add pictures if needed.

Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you have never leveled before, I would stick with the advice of those who have gone before you in battle. They use sand. I'd start with that recommendation first, and then vary the rules (with topsoil/sand mix) after you've done your first leveling job and feel more comfortable branching out. Welcome to the TLF!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Pretty much follow the exact same method on this video - Scalp, aerate, fertilize, sand level, drag and as someone said before "dominate" your neighborhood

Level Lawns Its a company in your neck of the woods in Georgia so I assume the would have similar soil type. For the type of sand builders or mason sand. If after watching the video you have any questions just ask.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duAZ-zQ0IFQ


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, sand for leveling.


----------



## chapman (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the input and suggestions, it's greatly appreciated. I will give these steps a try and see how it goes. I'll post pictures as well.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Aerate and collect cores. Then sand. I've had success with this.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Should a preemergent be applied after leveling?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> Should a preemergent be applied after leveling?


I've often thought about this. You never know what kind of weed seeds may be lurking in the sand you buy. From what I've gathered from everyone leveling is they normally don't. Pre emergants can prohibit root growth and you'll have a lot of that with new stolons running across and through the sand. Maybe someone that has leveled before will chime in and give their 2 cents


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I split the annual max Prodiamine rate into 2 apps - spring and fall. So I've never reapplied after topdressing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You could always do a broadcast spray with Celsius after it has filled in if you have a weed invasion.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I leveled with sand leveling in April about three-four years ago now and used a drag..it seemed to stir up a lot of weed seeds especially in my back yard where i put the sand down real heavy. But in the same token I had not used a PreM so was left dealing with spot treatments for the weeds. Eventually the grass filled thick and the spring weeds went away and had a pretty consistent weed free yard over that summer


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Re pre-em and aeration "breaking a barrier" ...i am not drinking that kool-aid. My squirt n fert Co does the aerating, doesn't suggest it's needed even though they'd benefit, and I struggle to ever find a weed. Arbornomics


----------



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

I actually had this exact same question and posted it on ATY, but haven't received any responses yet. I am in DFW and contend with mostly clay soil. I had intended to use sand only, until hearing that it would dramatically change the characteristics and drainage of my soil.

My question is, how much sand would I need for 2,500 square feet. Maybe 2 cubic yards? I don't want a ton left over. I would like to knock this out over the fourth - I really feel like this is the missing link to take my lawn from good to great. I just can't get a nice cut with uneven soil.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have clay and have sanded after aeration. It worked great for me. I'm a cool season guy though.

I would not hesitate. My lawn never turned to concrete contrary to other ideas.

Just get like 2 yards. See what happens.


----------

